# Diet Soda's Worst Fear Coming True: Massive Study links Aspartame to Major Problems



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2018)

*Diet Soda's Worst Fear Coming True: Massive Study links Aspartame to Major Problems*
By Ryan - March 6, 2018

Diet soda as concerns about health epidemics plague the nation, demand and sales have plunged as consumers try to make better choices. Aspartame is most dangerous sweetener  used in our food supply, causing seizures and a host of other health issues.

In  one study was shown that women who drink two or more diet drinks a day have much higher cardiovascular disease rates and are more likely to die from the disease.

According to the largest study done of The University of Iowa:
In comparison to women that never or only rarely consume diet drinks, those who consume two or more a day are 30 percent more likely to have a cardiovascular problem  and 50 percent more likely to die from related disease.

https://youtu.be/TB6L9S_jc5E

According to Dr. Ankur Vyas, it is the largest studies on this topic, and our findings are consistent with some previous data, especially those linking diet drinks to the metabolic syndrome.

After researchers adjusted the data to account for demographic characteristics and other cardiovascular risk factors, like body mass index, salt intake, diabetes, hypertension, high cholesterol, smoking, hormone therapy use, physical activity, energy intake, and sugar-sweetened beverage intake , the association persisted.

Women  that eat two or more diet drinks a day were younger, more likely to be smokers, and had a higher prevalence of diabetes, high blood pressure, and higher body mass index.

This study comes on the heels of reports of already slipping sales of diet soda, one of the largest aspartame markets.

According to Time Magazine:
The reason for the decline can be growing awareness of the obesity epidemic in the US and growing health concerns surrounding sugar-sweetened beverages. The beverage industry is shrinking under the scrutiny, according to Reuters, industry experts  . The diet-branded drinks  suffered a loss of sales with concerns over artificial sweeteners. This study should add fuel to the movement away from artificial sweeteners. Plenty of natural sweeteners exist that people can choose that are much healthier than aspartame.

Other important note is that the overall sales of soda going down also means that less people are being exposed to (mostly GM) high fructose corn syrup which carries a whole host of health risks as well.


----------



## T Woods (Mar 20, 2018)

I use the natural sweetener stevia. No after taste or laundry list of side effects. Aspartame must be dirt cheap.


----------



## bicepsdude (May 22, 2018)

good thing im not into soda lol


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Well sure animal testing is flawed but aspermtame was found to cause tumors in the brain of mice﻿


----------

